# pain when weeing



## 20784 (Feb 6, 2006)

hello,I was wondering if a sharp stabbing pain in the abdomen when I wee is a common symptom of IBS??


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

It can be. Unfornuately almost any kind of ab pain goes with ibs, from dull cramping to sharp and intense. Pains can happen before, during or after going to the bathroom as well. If it continues or is very new for you, iut wouldn't hurt to have it checked out. Otherwise, try relaxing your ab muscles throughout the day. Simple breathing and gentle contractions of the muscles have sometimes been helpful for me. Take care.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

It sounds more like you have a bladder infection... perhaps a low-grade chronic one. Does it sting or burn when you wee? Do you get lower back pain? Chills?Best to get a sample tested by doc. Someontimes women can have a mild imfrction that goes on and on.


----------

